# Trenbolone Acetate~the magic bullet



## heavyiron (Mar 28, 2011)

*Finaplix*

*(trenbolone acetate)*

The drug Finaplix ( trenbolone acetate ) is, without a doubt, the most powerful injectable anabolic steroid used to gain muscle. However the full properties of the drug are not always fully understood. This profile will separate fact from fiction and help members decide if Finaplix is right for them.

Finaplix is similar to the highly popular steroid nandrolone, in that they are both 19-nor steroids, meaning that a testosterone molecule has been altered at the 19th position to give us a new compound. Unlike nandrolone however Finaplix is an excellent mass and hardening drug with the majority of gains being muscle fiber, with minimal water retention (1) It has an unbelievable anabolic (muscle building) score of 500. When you compare that to testosterone, which itself is a powerful mass builder, and has an anabolic score of 100 you can begin to fathom the muscle building potential of trenbolone. What makes trenbolone so anabolic? Numerous factors come into play. Finaplix greatly increases the level of the extremely anabolic hormone IGF-1 within muscle tissue (2). And, it´s worth noting that not only does it increase the levels of IGF-1 in muscle over two fold, it also causes muscle satellite cells (cells that repair damaged muscle) to be more sensitive to IGF-1 and other growth factors(3). The amount of DNA per muscle cell may also be significantly increased (3). 

Finaplix also has a very strong binding affinity to the androgen receptor (A.R), binding much more strongly than testosterone (4). This is important, because the stronger a steroid binds to the androgen receptor the better that steroid works at activating A.R dependant mechanisms of muscle growth. There is also strong supporting evidence that compounds which bind very tightly to the androgen receptor also aid in fat loss. Think as the receptors as locks and androgens as different keys, with some keys (androgens) opening (binding) the locks (receptors) much better than others. This is not to say that AR-binding is the final word on a steroid´s effectiveness. Anadrol doesn´t have any measurable binding to the AR & and we all know how potent Anadrol is for mass-building. 

Finaplix increases nitrogen retention in muscle tissue (5). This is of note because nitrogen retention is a strong indicator of how anabolic a substance is. However, Finaplix´s incredible mass building effects do not end there. Trenbolone has the ability to bind with the receptors of the anti-anabolic (muscle destroying) glucocorticoid hormones (6). This may also has the effect of inhibiting the catabolic (muscle destroying) hormone cortisol (7). 

Yet another amazing trait of Finaplix that must be noted is its ability to improve feed efficiency and mineral absorption in animals given the drug (8). To help you understand what this means for you, feed efficiency is a measurement of how much of an animals diet is converted into meat, and the more food it takes to produce this meat, the lower the efficiency. Conversely, the less food it takes to produce meat the, higher the efficiency & well you get the idea. Animals given trenbolone gained high quality weight without having their diet adjusted, thus improving feed efficiency. Finding new compounds which can improve feed efficiency is a billion dollar industry, and has spawned many nutritional advances in the bodybuilding world over the last few decades (CLA, Whey Protein, and HMB are compounds which spring to mind as having first been introduced by the livestock industry). What does this translate to for the hard training athlete? The food you eat will be better utilized for building lean muscle, and vitamins and minerals are also better absorbed which may keep you healthier during cycle. 

Trenbolone is also a highly androgenic hormone, when compared with testosterone, which has an androgenic ratio of 100; trenbolone´s androgenic ratio is an astonishing 500. Highly androgenic steroids are appreciated for the effects they have on strength as well as changing the estrogen/androgen ratio, thus reducing water and under the skin. As if the report on trenbolone was not good enough, it gets better; Trenbolone is extraordinarily good as a fat loss agent. One reason for this is its powerful effect on nutrient partitioning (9). It is a little known fact is that androgen receptors are found in fat cells as well as muscle cells(10), androgens act directly on the A.R in fat cells to affect fat burning.(11) the stronger the androgen binds to the A.R, the higher the lipolytic (fat burning) effect on adipose tissue (fat)(11). Since some steroids even increase the numbers of A.R in muscle and fat (11, 12) this fat loss effect would be amplified with the concurrent use of other compounds, such as testosterone. 

Finaplix promotes red blood cell production and increases the rate of glycogen replenishment, significantly improving recovery (13). Like almost all steroids, trenbolones effects are dose dependant with higher dosages having the greatest effects on body composition and strength. Mental changes are a notorious side effect of trenbolone use(15), androgens increase chemicals in the brain that promote aggressive behavior(16), which can be beneficial for some athletes wanting to improve speed and power. 

Trenbolones chemical structure makes it resistant to the aromatize enzyme (conversion to estrogen) thus absolutely no percentage of trenbolone will convert to estrogen. Trenbolone administration would not promote estrogenic side effects such as breast tissue growth in men (gynecomastia, bitch tits) accelerated fat gain, decline in fat break down and water retention trenbolone. Finaplix is also resistant to the 5- alpha-reductase enzyme, this enzyme reduces some steroid hormones into a more androgenic form, in Finaplix's case however this does not matter, trenbolone boasts an androgenic ratio of 500, it can easily cause adverse androgenic side effects in any members who are prone cases of hair loss, prostate enlargement, oily skin and acne have been reported. Unfortunately trenbolones potential negative side effects do not end there. Trenbolone is also a noted progestin: it binds to the receptor of the female sex hormone progesterone (with about 60% of the actual strength progesterone) (17). In sensitive members this can lead to bloat and breast growth worse still, trenbolones active metabolite 17beta-trenbolone has a binding affinity to the progesterone receptor (PgR) that is actually greater than progesterone itself (18). No need to panic though, the anti-estrogens letrzole or fulvestrant can lower progesterone levels, and combat any progestenic sides. The use of a 19-nor compound like trenbolone also increases prolactin & bromocriptine or cabergoline are often recommended to lower prolatin levels (20). Testicular atrophy (shrunken balls) may also occur; HCG used intermittently throughout a cycle can prevent this. (21) It is also wise for Tren users to closely monitor their cholesterol levels, as well as kidney function and liver enzymes, as Tren has the potential to negatively affect all of those functions. Finaplix, being a powerful progestin, will also shut down natural testosterone production which even a relatively small dose and keep the testosterone level suppressed for an extended period of time, this can lower libido and cause erectile dysfunction (fina dick). It is essential that you always stack Finaplix with testosterone. 

The acetate ester is a very short-chain ester attached to the Finaplix molecule. It has an active life of 2-3 days but to keep blood levels of trenbolone elevated and steady, daily injections are often recommended. The acetate ester provides a rapid and high concentration of the hormone which is beneficial to those seeking quick gains, coupled with a rapid clearing time the acetate ester can be discontinued on the onset of adverse side effects.

Now that the properties of trenbolone acetate have been explained we can better understand how to use it in order to maximize its advantages. Evidence suggests that Finaplix when stacked with estrogen promotes more weight gain that trenbolone alone(22), now I´m not telling you to go pop some birth control with your Tren but the addition of aromatizing orals such as dianabol and a long estered testosterone such as cypionate or enanthate would produce great gains in a bulking cycle. For a cutting cycleFinaplix is the best choice you have; trenbolones powerful effect on nutrient shuttling allows a user to restrict calories and remain in a state of positive nitrogen balance (remember what that means?). The cortisol reducing effect and binding to the glucocorticoid receptor will greatly reduce the catabolic effects of harsh dieting and excessive amounts of cardio& not to mention that Finaplix itself may burn fat (due to it´s strong AR-binding). A good choice to stack with tren in a cutting cycle is Winstrol. Winstrol has a low binding affinity to the AR and thus will act in your body in vastly different ways than the Tren (i.e. in non-receptor mediated action). In addition, Winstrol is a DHT-based drug and Tren is a 19-nor & throw in some Testosterone (prop), and you´ll have a cutting cycle which takes advantage of all 3 major families of Anabolic Steroids (Testosterone, 19-nor, and DHT), as well as vastly different AR-binding affinities and mechanisms of action. 

Ironically, even though Finaplix ( Tren ) is an excellent contest prep drug, it lowers your thyroid level(23), and this raises prolactin. I recommend taking T3 (25mcgs/day) along with your Tren to avoid elevating your prolactin too high via this route.

Also, this drug is a poor choice for athletes who rely on cardiovascular fitness to play a sport. Finaplix ( Tren ), anecdotally at least, reduces many athletes ability to sustain high levels of endurance. Unfortunately, this makes Tren a poor choice for many.

As of now the main source of Finaplix is from implants for cattle being converted into an injectable or transdermal compound, from powder, and of course Underground Labs. "Home brewing" powder or cattle implants seems to be the preferred method of obtaining injectable trenbolone acetate, because the user would have much more control over the potency and sterility of the drug. Trenbolone is much more expensive than other anabolic steroids ranging from 15 U.S dollars per gram of powder or 150 U.S for a single 10 ml bottle. The cost of Finaplix should not matter, it is worth every penny.

*Trenbolone Acetate Profile*

(17beta-Hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one) 
(Trenbolone Base + Acetate Ester) 
Formula: C20 H24 O3 
Molecular Weight: 312.4078 
Molecular Weight (base): 270.3706 
Molecular Weight (ester):60.0524 
Formula (base): C18 H22 O2 
Formula (ester): C2 H4 O2 
Melting Point (base): 183-186C 
Melting Point (ester):16.6C 
Manufacturer: Cattle implants, British Dragon, Various 
Effective Dose (Men):50-150mg ED 
Effective Dose (Women): Not recommended 
Active life: 2-3 days 
Detection Time: 5 months 
Anabolic/Androgenic ratio: 500/500 





*References: *
Br J Nutr. 1978 Nov;40(3):563-72.
J Cell Physiol. 2004 Nov;201(2):181-9.
Endocrinology. 1989 May;124(5):2110-7.
Toxicol Sci. 2002 Dec;70(2):202-11.15
J Anim Sci. 1994 Feb;72(2):515-22.
APMIS. 2001 Jan;109(1):1-8.
J Anim Sci. 1990 Sep;68(9):2682-9.
APMIS. 2001 Jan;109(1):1-8.
J Anim Sci. 1992 Nov;70(11):3381-90.
Am J Physiol. 1998 Jun;274(6 Pt 1):C1645-52.
Biochim Biophys Acta. 1995 May 11;1244(1):117-20.
J Appl. Physiol.94 1153-61 2003
J Vet Med A Physiol Pathol Clin Med. 2001 Aug; 48(6):343-52
Toxicol Sci. 2002 Dec;70(2):202-11.15
Steroid.com forums.
Med Sci Sports Exerc. 2003 Jan; 35(1):32-8
Cancer Res 1978 Nov; 38(11 Pt 2):4186-98
APMIS. 2000 Dec;108(12):838-46.
Curr Med Res Opin. 2001;16(4):276-84
2003 drug handbook.
Pharmacol Biochem Behav. 1988 Mar; 29(3):489-93.
J Anim Sci. 1997 May;75(5):1256-65.
Res Vet Sci. 1981 Jan;30(1):7-13.
_Written by Anthony Roberts_














*Buy TRENABOLIC AMPOULE BY ASIA PHARMA (Trenbolone acetate) Online at World Pharma*


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Mar 28, 2011)

i love tren. seeing those vials of trenabolic makes my muscles crave it. tren is always in part of my stacks.


----------



## Hell (Mar 28, 2011)

Just got some Dp Tren A in today.... Never used it before but i will be starting it a few weeks.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## BigBird (Mar 28, 2011)

There is just something romantic and sensational about using vet stuff meant for cattle (and horses and dogs).  Maybe I'm just a freak.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 28, 2011)

yummy !!


----------



## VonEric (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol.. I know what you mean about the vet stuff.. I remember the old days of reforvit-b and laughing at taking doses higher than those suggested for cattle.. sick maybe?? But your not alone.. lol


----------



## strategos14 (Mar 28, 2011)

on tren a right now for the first time. 4wks in. love it. not even a high dose and taking it with a bit of sust. up 8 lbs and hard as a rock. this after being a lazy bastard all winter. ten is the bees knees!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 30, 2011)

its summer steroid also..most guys order it now.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it is great to actually see tren in amp form.  Asia Pharma is Top notch.  I can only imagine the potential of those amps


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 31, 2011)

ahh why must it be so pricey!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 31, 2011)

Tren is expensive but dollar for dollar there is nothing that comes close to the size and strength gains you get. even at a moderate does with test the results are unreal.Imo. I have read studies stating that tren has SARMs like effects as it increases skeletal muscle mass with minimal effects on other parts of the body. I LOVE TREN!!


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 31, 2011)

crazy..ya i love tren to..i just cant afford it in amps ha


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2011)

Tren is probably one of the most potent steroids I have ever taken. You really don't need much if stacked properly with testosterone. 225mg of Tren Ace weekly stacked with 525mg Test Prop weekly is a very good stack for just about any goal. Depending on experience level you could bump those doses up a bit but for newer users the above is plenty.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 31, 2011)

truth..i prefer enth of test and tren..less shots heh


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 31, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> truth..i prefer enth of test and tren..less shots heh



I like enth aswell as long as you ate comfortable with the tren sides I like the lower inj schedule. Heavyirons dose looks great as tren has been found to be 3x more anabolic than test a little goes a long way.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes trenbolone acetate is great product and now in amps even more better.

best-regards

wp


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 31, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Yes trenbolone acetate is great product and now in amps even more better.
> 
> best-regards
> 
> wp




i knoow!! now if it were half the price lol..some day i will afford it, or bite the bullet and try it ;-)


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 31, 2011)

Half price can be only testosterone or nandrolone..but trenbolone never. Real trenbolone GMP made  NEVER!


----------



## colorado (Mar 31, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Tren is probably one of the most potent steroids I have ever taken. You really don't need much if stacked properly with testosterone. 225mg of Tren Ace weekly stacked with 525mg Test Prop weekly is a very good stack for just about any goal. Depending on experience level you could bump those doses up a bit but for newer users the above is plenty.



I run my tren exactly opposite. I run about 525 tren and about 275 test p.  It's awesome.


----------



## IronPotato (Mar 31, 2011)

has anyone tried these amps?


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 31, 2011)

do you tren users use cabasar or prami with it?  is it always required?


----------



## oufinny (Mar 31, 2011)

Why did I read this???? Damn you Heavy, I must run this sometime now.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 2, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> do you tren users use cabasar or prami with it? is it always required?


 Probably will be dose dependant. At low doses I doubt you will need it at all. If you are on an aromatizing compound like testosterone stacked with tren be sure to run an aromatase inhibitor. Multiple high female hormones are not good.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 4, 2011)

High quality liquid gold


----------



## alphabolic (Apr 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> High quality liquid gold


 
i came


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 4, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Half price can be only testosterone or nandrolone..but trenbolone never. Real trenbolone GMP made NEVER!


 
 . . this is true. Looks damn tasty!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 4, 2011)

please let us know if you got any breathing problems...etc..


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Trenbolone administration would not promote estrogenic side effects such as breast tissue growth in men (gynecomastia, bitch tits) . . . In sensitive members this can lead to bloat and breast growth


   So you will still get gyno, just for a different reason?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 4, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> So you will still get gyno, just for a different reason?


 Exactly


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 4, 2011)

would you be able to take a low dose of caber or prami while on tren like you would an ai during any other cycle as a precaution?


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 4, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> would you be able to take a low dose of caber or prami while on tren like you would an ai during any other cycle as a precaution?


 Or just an ai, like aromasin?

Also, if I am reading correctly, must it be injected every day in small doses?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 4, 2011)

an ai wont take care of progesterone related related gyno..you need parmi or caber..it is taken orally..for me .25mg eod worked

when you say injected are you talking about the tren?


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 4, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> are you talking about the tren?


  Yep.  How frequently?


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 4, 2011)

> The half life of tren is on the order of a day or two, so it's best used every day (ED) or every other day (EOD), and there is no need for a frontload. A typical dose would be 50-75mg ED or 100-150mg EOD.


From the articles on the main page of this web site.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 4, 2011)

ya tren ace does need to be injected often..most prefer eod to not feel so much like a pin cushion.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 5, 2011)

Heavy how you like Trenabolic amps inject?


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I like enth aswell as long as you ate comfortable with the tren sides I like the lower inj schedule. Heavyirons dose looks great as tren has been found to be 3x more anabolic than test a little goes a long way.


  Do either tren acetate or enanthate cause a lot of pain after injection?  I thought I saw a post where somebody was complaining that tren enanthate caused a lot of pain.


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 5, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Yes trenbolone acetate is great product and now in amps even more better.
> 
> best-regards
> 
> wp


 Why are ampoules better?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 5, 2011)

Amps are best,GMP made and best and most Sterile! Always safer 1ml amp then 10ml vial!

And a lot of Athlets always use only Ampules!

best-regards

wp


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 5, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Do either tren acetate or enanthate cause a lot of pain after injection? I thought I saw a post where somebody was complaining that tren enanthate caused a lot of pain.


 Is it true for either?


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 6, 2011)

Pain and soreness from tren ace or tren enth or just like test?


----------



## colorado (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't get pain from Tren injections. I also pin Tren Ace with an Insulin pin though. 

Shot straight to the delt.


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 6, 2011)

it seems everyone always runs tren a with test p. can you run tren a with hrt dose of test c?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 6, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> it seems everyone always runs tren a with test p. can you run tren a with hrt dose of test c?


 Yes, no problem.


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 6, 2011)

colorado said:


> I don't get pain from Tren injections. I also pin Tren Ace with an Insulin pin though.
> 
> Shot straight to the delt.


 Well, the pin should not matter as to whether it is sore later, should it?

Why an insulin pin?  Is it not in oil?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 6, 2011)

Very smooth and strong. Zero tren cough so far. Amps are crystal clear. No cloudiness like other brands.


----------



## BIGTIME420 (Apr 6, 2011)

good shit! Its great with Test-C and EQ. Nice rock hard gains. Looooovvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeee It!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for info Heavyiron.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 7, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Thanks for info Heavyiron.


 Yup, I have never seen tren that was so clean looking as Asia Pharma. Most of the time there is slight cloudiness or turbidity in tren from improper filtration or from conversion from cattle implants but Asia Pharma has zero turbidity. Looks to be very high quality.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 7, 2011)

*Trenbolone Anabolic Pharmacology By Seth Roberts*


_Pharmacology is the study of drugs and their effects. Anabolic Pharmacology is the study of drugs that have a growth-promoting effect in muscle. This column will explore Anabolic Pharmacology by profiling a different anabolic drug and its effects each month. The focus of discussion this month will be the anabolic androgenic steroid, Trenbolone._

Trenbolone is a derivative of nandrolone, in that it lacks the methyl group at position 19. Trenbolone binds strongly to both the androgen receptor and the progesterone receptor.1 This strong binding likely makes trenbolone an agonist of the progesterone receptor. Though people generally believe progesterone agonists cause gynecomastia, progesterone agonists actually result in the downregulation of estrogen receptors. This strong progesterone receptor binding is also believed to be the source of the severe shutdown and loss of libido in a good portion of trenbolone users. As mentioned, trenbolone binds strongly to the androgen receptor (stronger than any commercially available androgen) and is not metabolized to 3-alpha metabolites in skeletal muscle delivering rapid strength and size gains.2

Trenbolone appears to have an antiglucocorticoid effect in animals, but there is no reason to believe that this does not occur in humans as well.3,4 Trenbolone cannot be converted to estrogens and although it is commonly believed that trenbolone is not 5-alpha reduced, there is a paper in the literature that shows trenbolone to be less potent in tissues with high levels of 5-alpha reductase.4

This is exactly the same thing that is seen with nandrolone, and since trenbolone is also a 19-nor steroid, it is reasonable to assume, based on this evidence, that trenbolone is in fact 5-alpha reduced to less potent metabolites. This would also partly explain the reports of gynecomastia, as well as the shutdowns that are seen with trenbolone, even though it does not convert to estrogen. The decreased androgenic stimulation as a result of the production of less potent 5-alpha reduced androgens upsets the androgen-to-estrogen balance that results in greater net estrogenic signaling in the breast and hypothalamus.

The main problem with trenbolone is that it is very difficult (if not impossible) to find in a preparation that is made for human consumption. Trenbolone used to be available as Parabolan, but if it is made anymore (which no one seems to be in agreement about) it is not readily available. Most of the tren that is currently available on the black market is made from cattle implants called Finaplix®. Several underground labs have created injectable versions of this drug by dissolving the pellets in a solvent and bottling the solution. Kits are also available through many sources that allow a person to make their own injectable at home from the pellets.

The problem with these underground versions and homemade concoctions is that they are not produced in a sterile fashion. This can lead to abscess, sepsis, and even anaphylactic shock, followed by death. Also, the solvents used to dissolve the pellets are not meant to be injected and can cause the same problems with the additional possibility of poisoning.

Trenbolone is available with acetate, enanthate or occasionally the hexahydrobenzylcarbonate esters. The acetate ester is injected daily or every other day and was previously available in a veterinary product called Finaject that is no longer produced. The enanthate ester is produced by underground labs and could be injected every 7-10 days but is probably injected more frequently by AAS users. The hexahydrobenzylcarbonate ester was originally produced as a pharmaceutical grade human-use product with the name Parabolan but hasn???t been made in a long time. It seems to pop up in underground preparations from time to time and has a similar half-life as the enanthate ester and therefore is injected weekly or biweekly.

Trenbolone is a very potent anabolic that can produce dramatic increases in weight and strength, especially when combined with other anabolics. Along with this potency comes the likelihood for androgenic side effects such as high blood pressure, acne and hair loss among others. This steroid also has a reputation for being toxic to the kidneys. There is no direct evidence for this side effect in the scientific literature but since the kidneys do respond to androgenic stimulation and trenbolone can cause hypertension, which can also damage the kidneys, care should be taken.

*References:*

1. 233. Ojasoo T, Delettre J, Mornon JP, Turpin-VanDycke C, Raynaud JP: Towards the mapping of the progesterone and androgen receptors. _J Steroid Biochem_, 1987:27(1-3):255-69.
2. 235. Schanzer W: Metabolism of anabolic androgenic steroids. _Clin Chem_, 1996:42(7):1001-20.
3. 286. Jones SJ, Johnson RD, Calkins CR, Dikeman ME: Effects of trenbolone acetate on carcass characteristics and serum testosterone and cortisol concentrations in bulls and steers on different management and implant schemes. _J Anim Sci_, 1991:69(4):1363-9.
4. 287. Wilson VS, Lambright C, Ostby J, Gray LE Jr: In vitro and in vivo effects of 17beta-trenbolone: a feedlot effluent contaminant. _Toxicol Sci_, 2002:70(2):202-11.


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2011)

MMmmmmmmmm Tren


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 7, 2011)

nice read and interested! now i see why its soo expensive!


Yup, I have never seen tren that was so clean looking as Asia Pharma. Most of the time there is slight cloudiness or turbidity in tren from improper filtration or from conversion from cattle implants but Asia Pharma has zero turbidity. Looks to be very high quality.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yup, I have never seen tren that was so clean looking as Asia Pharma. Most of the time there is slight cloudiness or turbidity in tren from improper filtration or from conversion from cattle implants but Asia Pharma has zero turbidity. Looks to be very high quality.


 Not only is the Asia Pharma tren the cleanest I have ever seen its the best I have ever injected. Very smooth and zero pain. No tren cough so far. I will continue testing it and update.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Not only is the Asia Pharma tren the cleanest I have ever seen its the best I have ever injected. Very smooth and zero pain. No tren cough so far. I will continue testing it and update.




Thanks for info..its nice to hear no tren cough,its can be real bad. its cant happen when gear is GMP made!


----------



## underscore (Apr 11, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Do either tren acetate or enanthate cause a lot of pain after injection?  I thought I saw a post where somebody was complaining that tren enanthate caused a lot of pain.



I had some killer pains at first with tren ace when hitting the quads. It eventually went away with more injections. I believe it was due to my quads being virgin muscles, as I only hit the glutes previously. 

You shouldn't have any pain, but depending on the process of the lab it could hurt more than others. Most guys will cut their test prop with more oil to relieve some pain on future injects, for example.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Thanks for info..its nice to hear no tren cough,its can be real bad. its cant happen when gear is GMP made!


 
out of interest, what causes the 'tren cough'? Is it impurities in the GEars?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 11, 2011)

its tell you how pure is gear..
old parabolan negma that was also GMP never give that problem at all!


----------



## Hell (Apr 12, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Do either tren acetate or enanthate cause a lot of pain after injection?  I thought I saw a post where somebody was complaining that tren enanthate caused a lot of pain.



I have been pinning DP Tren Ace, my first time with tren, ed at 40mg for the past 7 days.  4 of those 7 days were into virgin muscles, both delts and quads. Very little pain at all which was surprising as i was expecting my quads to have a decent amount of pain afterwards.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2012)

bump it,since is winter time,trenbolone time


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 31, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> bump it,since is winter time,trenbolone time


  Wintertime?  In Australia, perhaps.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Wintertime?  In Australia, perhaps.



ha ha


----------



## aja44 (Aug 31, 2012)

Heavy, what an excellent post with great info about Tren.    

Wanted to know if you have since changed your opinion about running your Tren higher than your Test??  I ran Prop/Tren A/Mast last year at 525/350/350 and had some very good results.  Looking to run it again starting in November and based on the post, its recommending Prop/Tren A/ Winstrol/T3.  I was going to run this time at 350/525 (Prop/Tren) for 10-12 weeks.  What dosing protocol would you recommend the Winstrol at?

I have Adex, Caber and HCG during cycle and Aromasin and Clomid for my PCT.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2012)

aja44 said:


> Heavy, what an excellent post with great info about Tren.
> 
> Wanted to know if you have since changed your opinion about running your Tren higher than your Test??  I ran Prop/Tren A/Mast last year at 525/350/350 and had some very good results.  Looking to run it again starting in November and based on the post, its recommending Prop/Tren A/ Winstrol/T3.  I was going to run this time at 350/525 (Prop/Tren) for 10-12 weeks.  What dosing protocol would you recommend the Winstrol at?
> 
> I have Adex, Caber and HCG during cycle and Aromasin and Clomid for my PCT.



You may run Tren higher or lower than Test. I have run it both ways myself. 

I like winny at 50mg daily the last 6 weeks or so.


----------



## effinrob (Aug 31, 2012)

which produces less sides tho... less tren and more test or vice versa... plan on running the 2 in the spring so i figured id ask?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2012)

effinrob said:


> which produces less sides tho... less tren and more test or vice versa... plan on running the 2 in the spring so i figured id ask?



For me less sides with higher or equal dose tren. It appears to me that as long as the test is a moderate dose, say 600mg or less then sides are tolerable.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 31, 2012)

What is the attraction to amps? It seems like such a pain in the ass. I'd rather draw from a vial.


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 31, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> What is the attraction to amps? It seems like such a pain in the ass. I'd rather draw from a vial.



To buy from wp


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *(trenbolone acetate)*
> 
> The drug Finaplix ( trenbolone acetate ) is, without a doubt, the most powerful injectable anabolic steroid used to gain muscle. However the full properties of the drug are not always fully understood. This profile will separate fact from fiction and help members decide if Finaplix is right for them.
> 
> ...


*Finaplix  I would put money on that SD has this posted on the wall next to his bed*


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> What is the attraction to amps? It seems like such a pain in the ass. I'd rather draw from a vial.



Agreed, although I hear WPs tren amps are pretty fkg awesome


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 1, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Agreed, although I hear WPs tren amps are pretty fkg awesome



I went to their site and they have tren in a vial. Amps seem like a pain...have to use a filter when you draw to avoid glass...screw all that jazz


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 1, 2012)

U could just order filter needles. Nbd. 

I don't want amps tho. I use some at work for fentanyl and prefer vials for sure


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Agreed, although I hear WPs tren amps are pretty fkg awesome



yeah,no breathing problem at all..


----------



## aja44 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Heavy!!  Is there a preferred time of the day when the T3 should be dosed?  And would you recommend running that full 12 weeks?



heavyiron said:


> You may run Tren higher or lower than Test. I have run it both ways myself.
> 
> I like winny at 50mg daily the last 6 weeks or so.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 12, 2012)

this is one of best articles about trenbolone!


----------



## bheart (Oct 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You may run Tren higher or lower than Test. I have run it both ways myself.
> 
> I like winny at 50mg daily the last 6 weeks or so.



Did you see a major difference in results between running the Tren higher or lower compared to Test?


----------



## Patmuscle (Oct 22, 2012)

world pharma do u guys ship to europe?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2012)

Patmuscle said:


> world pharma do u guys ship to europe?



Big True!


----------

